# Copy Lathe or Lathe and Copy Attachment



## Woodythepecker (23 Dec 2004)

I need a lathe but i cannot decide whether to buy a copy lathe or a lathe with a copy attachment?

Any comments on which one to go for and any model recommendation would be great. I would prefer 3 phase but if there is a exceptional phase 1 machine i can power this too.

Merry Christmas to you all.

Regards

Woody


----------



## Woodythepecker (24 Dec 2004)

Come on the turners among us i was hoping to put an order in before crimbo tommorw.

Regards

Woody


----------



## cambournepete (24 Dec 2004)

Woody,

The question is too vague.

What do you want to turn?

If you just want to turn 100's of the same spindle then I'd guess a copy lathe is probably best although I've never used one.
If you just want a copy ability for the odd four table legs then you could use a copy attachment or do them by eye with the aid of a template or measuring stick which marks all the significant transition points on the turning.

As for what lathe to buy - how much do you want to spend? The Axminster catalogue is a good place to start, as is Poolewood. Personally I like the look of the Wivamac lathes, but can't afford or justify at the moment .

I certainly wouldn't rush the decision, and ideally I'd try the lathe before purchase.

Not much help really, but only you know what you want to do...

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Woodythepecker (24 Dec 2004)

Pete, thanks for your reply. Thats me all over because i know what i want so should you. 

As some of you will know i run my own business and this is what i want the lathe for.

So yes a lot (but not all) of the time it will be used for turning copies of the same spindles. For instance i have just taken on a commission from a local restaurant who is doing a complete refit and they want 30 tables and 120 chairs. Too big for my 2 man (well one man and a woman) band so i had to farm the chairs out to another local company. A shame really but i just would not have been able to bring the job in on time.

My budget is around £1500 to £2,000. 

As for rushing the decision and trying the lathe first, you are of course right but to tell you the truth i have already tried a number of lathes and i have 2 or 3 in a short list, but i just wanted to know what you guys recommend without letting you know what i like. This way if the same lathes are chosen i will know that i have got a good one.

Why all the mystery well i made a big mistake buying my band saw so i don't want to waste any more money.

Any advice would be great.

Regards

Woody


----------



## cambournepete (24 Dec 2004)

I can't really help then as I've never used a copy lathe.

Hapfo (http://www.hapfo.co.uk/) seem to do a lot, but you can search the web as well as I can.

Hope you find what you need,

Merry Xmas,

Pete


----------



## Woodythepecker (2 Jan 2005)

Does anyone know of another web site, magazine or book where i can get any information on this subject?

Regards

Woody


----------



## Alf (2 Jan 2005)

Woody,

I know it's 'Murrican, which may not be ideal, but Woodweb might be worth a go perhaps? Maybe also worth an email to F&C? Have you had a search of rec.crafts.woodturning at all? Might be something on there. My best long shots; sorry I can't think of anything else.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Woodythepecker (2 Jan 2005)

Alf don't be sorry your links have led me to a mountain of information, thanks!

If i am totally honest i have only been on the web since i started using my sons laptop and so i am not to hot with those search thingy bobs like google. If i put say "router" in, you can bet that it will come up with something like the nearest kebab shop.

Oh well at least i am on the right track now. "I hope"

Cheers

Woody


----------



## trevtheturner (2 Jan 2005)

Hi woody,

No experience of copy lathes/attachments so, sorry, can't help.

But the Association of Woodturners of Great Britain forum might be worth a try. You can find it here:

http://www.pw3.co.uk/cgi-bin/awgb

Cheers,

Trev.


----------



## Woodythepecker (2 Jan 2005)

Trev, many thanks for the link.

Regards

Woody


----------

